
Any one got examples of good myspace pages for web apps/ sites? - jamescoops

======
knewjax
<http://www.myspace.com/bandsintown>

More of a teaser than a real marketing tool at this point. But you never know.
Can't hurt.

------
jamescoops
So a lot of web apps/ sites have a myspace. I've not seen any really good ones
that really use the profile to pull people into the site content and so on.

------
majimojo
this one was an oldie but goodie back on techcrunch a few months ago.

<http://www.myspace.com/eyalgever>

for gizmoz.com

~~~
jamescoops
nice one - i agree the plain white background look is a good mod for myspace

